# Very happy to be intruduced to that forum



## Blouin55 (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm a newbie from Gaspé, Quebec.
What a geat place to know about metal working...really enjoy.
Thanks to all of you for the replies.
I'm retired but never been so busy, too much new projects. Always need to learn any more at every day.


----------



## crittermutt (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome aboard from Sherwood park Alberta.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome. Nice to have you here with us.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome the west coast.


Blouin55 said:


> I'm retired but never been so busy


Once you retire it's touch to figure out when there was time to work, lol


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 30, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> I'm a newbie from Gaspé, Quebec.
> What a geat place to know about metal working...really enjoy.
> Thanks to all of you for the replies.
> I'm retired but never been so busy, too much new projects. Always need to learn any more at every day.


Welcome from Toronto.

I've got to get back out your part of Canada, you have some fine cheeseries in Gaspé


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome !!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome  From Gatineau   Bienvenue de Gatineau


----------



## Brent H (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome!!!  Closest I have made it to your location is Ste. Anne - des Monts.  Spent some time in Les Méchins ship yard and could have waved to you from the Ocean!

Great to have you aboard!!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 31, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------

